# HAPPY NEW YEAR (FIRE WORKS FUSED)



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

I never have done fire works before so thought I would give it try. We are not allowed to pop the big ones here only fountains. I had a hard time merging them and ended up using the photomatix fuse for these two images along with CS5 and Nik and Topaz. 





fused3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




fused 1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks good. Keep up your variety of things to shoot. Happy New Year.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, Yeah I am trying different things because each  time is a new adventure and helps me to learn different techniques to use and apply moving forward.


----------

